# [PY] Carreteras del Paraguay | Highways in Paraguay



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Roads in Paraguay*










Some pictures of Ruta Nacional 2: Asunción - Coronel Oviedo:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

From the Paraguay subforums:



diego_pjc said:


> No por ser regionalista, pero la ruta V a mi parcer es la mejor del pais, una combinacion de buen asfalto, señalizacion el paisaje ni hablar..





diego_pjc said:


>





diego_pjc said:


>


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Some more:



marcetw said:


> *RUTA 7, CDE*





R-O-D said:


>





marcetw said:


> *RUTA 5*





diego_pjc said:


> Al fondo los cerros imponiendose en el horizonte





Resquin said:


> MI RECORRIDO POR LA RUTA 2, CAMINO AL ESTE





Ato said:


> Tramo ruta 3 hasta Arroyos y Esteros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ha! you beat me to creating this thread! kay: Here is a road map of Paraguay that shows the Route Numbers and their names, taken from the Ministry of Public Works and Communications. On their website, you can see detailed maps of each Department with all the current and proposed routes with their respective numbering. Ministry of Public Works and Communications (click on "Red Vial" link to the right of webpage)


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool!! Our country has a lot to offer.. specially in the rural areas, like ecoadventures.. I may say we have a good infrastructure in the country side comparing with the population of it..


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

More from the Paraguayan forum..



NANO93 said:


> Todo los creditos a sus autores :cheers:


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

Are there any motorways (autopista) in Paraguay?


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

What about speed limits on those long and wide stretches in the sparsely populated countryside?
Typical speeds driven? 
Degree of limit enforcement?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Autopista Ñu Guasu, Asunción*

Construction on the first limited-access highway in Paraguay is now visible in Google Earth.










Another project; a flyover at the Avenida Santa Teresa.









A new 2x2 parkway under construction along the Paraguay River.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A large project has commenced to expand 400 kilometers of RN 9 (Ruta Transchaco) to a four lane divided highway.






El proceso para la construcción de la nueva Ruta Transchaco está en marcha :: MOPC - Ministerio de Obras Públicas y Comunicaciones


La Ruta Nacional N° 9 “Carlos A. López”, conocida como “Transchaco” es la carretera más extensa del país y es la columna vertebral de la economía chaqueña.




www.mopc.gov.py


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A four lane viaduct has opened to traffic in Asunción today, part of the 'Corredor Vial Botánico', it is basically an extension of the Autopista Ñu Guasu which opened in 2016.

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

https://www.mopc.gov.py/index.php/actualizacion-de-la-red-vial-de-rutas-nacionales-del-paraguay



Paraguay has redefined its national road network in 2019. The previous system of rutas nacionales from 1962 consisted of 12 numbered routes, from RN1 to RN12. This system is now expanded from PY01 to PY22. 

The new system is partially an extension of the older numbering system, but some routes were renumbered entirely. The expansion of the numbered road network followed a phase of substantial improvement of paving of rural roads, so that they could attain ruta nacional status. Most new rutas nacionales have seen paving works over the past decade.

A detailed road map can be found in the link above.

The route number shield was also modernized from an American-style shield (left) to an Argentina-like shield (right):









The new numbering is posted:











I also noticed the rapid deforestation in the Gran Chaco. Most online sources speak of the Argentinian part, but the rate of deforestation in Paraguay seems to be considerably higher than in Argentina.

1985-2005-2020:









The land is divided up into a grid of 1 x 1 km plots. Likely for cattle grazing.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A 4 year paving project has been completed on Ruta Nacional 7 in Eastern Paraguay, 143 kilometers between Natalio and Cedrales. This route was upgraded to a ruta nacional in the 2019 renumbering plan.



https://www.mopc.gov.py/index.php/noticias/corredor-de-la-exportacion-se-suma-los-mas-de-3600-km-de-nuevos-asfaltados-en-los-ultimos-4-anos



Location of PY-7:


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ROAD!! by Jose Guillermo Zaldívar Olmedo, en Flickr


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ Any context? Like information about the location, road condition, etc, which would make your post helpful for anyone checking out this thread.


----------

